# Soon to have a new litter!



## Twotales (Jan 28, 2014)

My doe is getting huge! These pictures were taken about two days ago and she keeps getting bigger. I hope she has em soon
I think she is a Lilac Tan?


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

I think she is a lila tan also. 
Wow she is big what clear photography and I guess she is having 7 babies there is my guess


----------



## Twotales (Jan 28, 2014)

Well, she still has not had them, and now she looks like she is going to explode. It has to be in the next day or so!
The nest she is making is ridiculously huge, piling nest materials as high as her bin is!


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

I once had a girl make a nest. It was how are you and she had three different paths to go in her best and out of it. She got sick of her babies so I put a box she could sleep in (babies were almost weaned) she then decided to move her whole nest into the box! Goodness!


----------



## Twotales (Jan 28, 2014)

Mice are so silly sometimes! I feel so bad for her, she hobbles around her cage then decides to head back to her nest halfway across!


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Its very sad when they lie down and pant and dont get up for ages because the baby's are so heavy!


----------



## Twotales (Jan 28, 2014)

Babies have finally arrived! Haven't gotten a head count yet, she is a skittish doe so I don't want to bother her quite yet!


----------



## rocketmdove (Feb 8, 2014)

congrats! cant wait to see pictures!!


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Wow! I hate waiting for a litter one day = one month!


----------



## Twotales (Jan 28, 2014)

Head count, had eleven but lowered the number for her. She's smaller than some of my mice so she gets a litter of five to deal with. Should have pictures tomorrow! All have red eyes


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Adorable I hope they do well and she manages good luck!


----------



## Twotales (Jan 28, 2014)

Picture of the babies!



I am guessing they will all look like their momma, definitely no dark babies in this litter!


----------



## Twotales (Jan 28, 2014)

Pieds! Can't wait until all of their fur comes in!!


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

I also can't wait! Good luck for the bubs and mum


----------

